# What about the Monday Night Varsity Game??



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I've seen a lot chatter about the JV Game, but not much about the second Monday Game! You know the Varsity one!! I was'nt able to watch or listen so can anyone fill me in?
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There was a second game???? :huh:

I figured there was only a PRIMETIME game. 8)

Who won?????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> I figured there was only a PRIMETIME game. 8)


There was!! Too bad you old farts could'nt stay up late enough to watch it!! :beer: oke: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I figured there was only a PRIMETIME game. 8)
> ...


You're right about that.....especially when I could give a rat's ......who won it.  

So who won?????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I figured there was only a PRIMETIME game. 8)
> ...


Hey Pecker, how come whenever I say your name, I forget the wood part??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> So who won?????


The AFC West leading Denver Broncos!! :bop: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have to admit, I didn't watch it. I fall into that OLD category I guess. I really didn't know how Cutler would play with his newly diagnosed diabetes. I guess he is doing much better now that they know what he has and is treating it rather than losing 30 lbs because they didn't know what was wrong last year.
Some are saying that he is the best QB of that class at this point. I was sure wishing he woulda become a Viking during that draft, I remember that!!!! :roll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Hey Pecker, how come whenever I say your name, I forget the wood part??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: 
:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------

